# Problem with detecting kernel modules??

## Kas_

So, I'm not too sure what's wrong. (So, the title might be unrelated) Basically, gentoo was working fine yesterday and now things seem pretty messed up. 

First, when I startx, neither the mouse nor the keyboard seems to work. The log says that I loaded the wrong module for my mouse...

Second, interface eth0 seems to not exist. It gave me a message telling me to 'Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware'. 

Third, when I tried to modprobe, I got an error that says, 'FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.4.9-gentoo/modules.dep: No such file or directory. 

I think that perhaps it's not detecting certain files because I have this problem with 40-monitor.conf in X. I use dual monitors but when I first start the computer up and startx, it completely ignores 40-monitor.conf. 

Anyway, here's my logs. 

Xorg.0.log.old = http://pastebin.com/aMgFGc2n

Xorg.1.log = http://pastebin.com/pKLeWtZ4

dmesg = http://pastebin.com/phefgCkg

----------

## BillWho

Kas_,

Does ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r) return anything   :Question: 

How did you build your kernel and did you upgrade it   :Question: 

----------

## Kas_

It returns:

build

kernel

source

modules:

alias

alias.bin

ccwmap

devnmae

isapnpmap

pcimap

symbols

builtin

dep

ieee1394map

ofmpa

seriomap

symbols.bin

alias

builtin.bin

dep.bin

inputmap

order

softdep

usbmap

I build it with make && make modules_install when I first compiled it. I didn't upgrade it. I recorded each service starting up, here the results. i think the problem is in udev.http://pastebin.com/zugacKHu

----------

## BillWho

Kas_,

That directory doesn't look quite right   :Confused: 

My list is:

```
stable bill # ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)

total 300

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    27 Oct 20 21:17 build -> /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo/

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root  4096 Oct 20 21:17 kernel/

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Oct 20 21:21 misc/

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 37388 Oct 20 21:21 modules.alias

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28705 Oct 20 21:21 modules.alias.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8142 Oct 20 21:17 modules.builtin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10659 Oct 20 21:21 modules.builtin.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    69 Oct 20 21:21 modules.ccwmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3440 Oct 20 21:21 modules.dep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5484 Oct 20 21:21 modules.dep.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   100 Oct 20 21:21 modules.devname

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    73 Oct 20 21:21 modules.ieee1394map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   141 Oct 20 21:21 modules.inputmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    81 Oct 20 21:21 modules.isapnpmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    74 Oct 20 21:21 modules.ofmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1609 Oct 20 21:17 modules.order

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 66620 Oct 20 21:21 modules.pcimap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    43 Oct 20 21:21 modules.seriomap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   131 Oct 20 21:21 modules.softdep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 36090 Oct 20 21:21 modules.symbols

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 39517 Oct 20 21:21 modules.symbols.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   189 Oct 20 21:21 modules.usbmap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    27 Oct 20 21:17 source -> /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo/

```

Yours doesn't show a modules.order, modules.dep etc. It look like the prefix of the file name is missing   :Confused: 

Try running depmod -a then check the directory again with ls -l.

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, missing modules.dep would suggest that kernel wasn't built yet.

----------

## Kas_

K, I solved it, probably with help from the irc gentoo guys. Udev was the problem so I chrooted and emerge sync, emerge udev, and ran dispatch-conf.

Then, reboot, re-install r8168 (the module i was missing) and all is well  :Smile: 

----------

